# Cyclic-Ketogenic Dieting



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2011)

Cyclic ketogenic diets have been used for decades, by endurance athletes and bodybuilders, but for different reasons. Endurance athletes frequently use CKD programs to peak energy levels for an event. Bodybuilders, weight lifters interested in muscle definition, often employ carbohydrate cycles to maintain musculature while losing fat mass. Carbohydrate cycling improves physical performance or muscle [...]

*Read More...*


----------

